# Broadband



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have decided to leave Sky and have taken up Vodaphone's offer of line rental and broadband unlimited 38MBps @£23 per month. Has anyone else taken the plunge and who with.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I change at the end of every contract and take advantage of the big incentives through sites like Topcashback and Quidco. Presently with BT but have also had Plusnet, Sky and Post Office in the last few years. Post Office (which uses TalkTalk) is absolutely appalling and they let me break the contract early as they couldn't provide the service. The others were all fine and I may try Vodafone next time.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> I have decided to leave Sky and have taken up Vodaphone's offer of line rental and broadband unlimited 38MBps @£23 per month. Has anyone else taken the plunge and who with.


Have they promised 38Meg or "up to" 38Meg. Be interested to know what you actually get when installed.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have BT Broadband and Unlimited anytime phonecalls package.


We use the free BT Wifi quite a lot in UK and Fon when away.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BT Fon would be a useful tool, but I'm not convinced BT is a good service provider, I dare say their rates will also go up once they think they have you, just as with Sky and Virgin.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> I have decided to leave Sky and have taken up Vodaphone's offer of line rental and broadband unlimited 38MBps @£23 per month. Has anyone else taken the plunge and who with.


Have you looked at 'plusnet's' offers, their customer services are second to none :wink2:

tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been with BT for years with any problems sorted in reasonable time.
They put the price up each year so I trawl the net and find the lowest deal, then I renegotiate my BT price.
Not always the lowest but convenient and worth 30 minutes haggling.

PS. Is it Plusnet that don't mention BT in the companies that they better?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm with EE, started with Freeserve > Orange > Wanadoo > EE and never had a complaint with any of them.

I pay £22.50 per month that includes, line rental, 24/7 free calls, 500mins. mobile calls, limited free international calls and unlimited broadband.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I moved to SSE in November: £21pm gets uncapped broadband "upto 86M" (usually 78M), 24/7 phone calls free for 70mins (but don't tell the missus 'cause she always goes just over the hour, then apologizes) including to 20 international destinations. All of this in a little village in the centre of rural Norfolk.

Gordon

PS I couldn't get anything like this offer for family members in the centre of Ipswich, who used to boast about their 16M broadband compared to my 8M!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am with BT and have been for a while. If you push them hard enough you WILL get a deal out of them.
I currently pay my line rental in advance. 

There is fibre in my area BUT they are over subscribed so cannot switch me (not that I really want it) so to keep me happy they have given me 

1. Free weekend (only) calls, I have a BT mobile sim only for weekday calls (200 mins worth) and that's another £5 a month. 
2. Unlimited (non fibre) broadband that's fast enough to stream 4K from Amazon 

ALL for the princely sum of just £10 a month, yes really just a tenner a month, plus £5 for my mobile contract (Don't forget I have already paid my line rental up front) 

You do need to be a bit pushy when you call, but I got that deal without too much trouble so it can be done!

Andy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

EJB said:


> I've been with BT for years with any problems sorted in reasonable time.
> They put the price up each year so I trawl the net and find the lowest deal, then I renegotiate my BT price.
> Not always the lowest but convenient and worth 30 minutes haggling.
> 
> PS. Is it Plusnet that don't mention BT in the companies that they better?


That's cos BT own Plusnet although they operate as a separate business.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I was already with Vodafone on mobile. I took up the Broadband offer with Vodafone in November. It is the £22 per month fast fibre. Speedchecks indicatethat I am getting in excess of 38mbs. The changeover from Talk Talk was very smooth and handled well by Vodafone.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"ALL for the princely sum of just £10 a month." "I have already paid my line rental up front."

Andy, £10 + line rental up front is about £26 + + +. What is your total cost per month? How much do you pay per minute for weekday calls?

I think you may have to push them a little further.

Drew


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My deal with PlusNet is 18 months FREE +line rental :grin2:


tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We moved from (don't touch them with a barge pole) TalkTalk to BT a while ago. TalkTalk speeds on broadband were appalling as was their customer service. BT is much better at 15mb. They are, however, much more expensive than TalkTalk. Currently paying about £35 per month for broadband and free evening and weekend calls.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> I have decided to leave Sky and have taken up Vodaphone's offer of line rental and broadband unlimited 38MBps @£23 per month. Has anyone else taken the plunge and who with.


I hope you are on fibre, 'cos you won't get anywhere near that speed on copper.

John


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am with EE - line rental, all calls, unlimited BB for £19.45 a month :grin2:
No complaints about the service at all.

EE users: if you have been with them for a while give them a ring and get your price down. Mine is discounted down to this for being with them for a few years after I had a chat with them!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Graham, does your package include international call and calls to mobiles?

Drew


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Hi Graham, does your package include international call and calls to mobiles?
> 
> Drew


1000mins to International calls and 1500mins to UK mobiles.

Graham :smile2:


----------

